# Future Weapons - CheyTac M200



## Ravage (Sep 19, 2007)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vvvuxhD3z5E[/ame]

GROM purchased this rifle about a year ago.






HiRes


----------



## RackMaster (Sep 19, 2007)

Pretty impressive but how does it hold out with out the electronics?  Sounds just like more gear for a team to hump.


----------



## Ravage (Sep 19, 2007)

I gues that the computer gizmo is for long range (over 2000 yards) shots.


----------



## RackMaster (Sep 19, 2007)

It's a Canadian Army Sniper team that holds the record kill and I don't believe they use a lot of electronic equipment to do their calculations.  I'm sure Pete will be along some time to chime in on this and provide first hand expertise on this.



> The current world record for the longest range sniper kill is 2,430 meters (7,972 feet), accomplished by a Canadian sniper, Corporal Rob Furlong, of the third battalion Princess Patricia's Canadian Light Infantry (3 PPCLI), during the invasion of Afghanistan, using a .50 BMG (12.7mm) McMillan TAC-50 bolt-action rifle. This meant that the bullet had a flight time of ≈ 4.5 seconds, and a drop of ≈ 70 meters (230 feet).
> 
> This impressive feat of marksmanship is not typical for the effective range with a high first hit probability[3] of the employed rifle (see Sniper rifle: maximum effective range). The ambient air density in the Shah-i-Kot Valley where Corporal Furlong operated is significantly lower than at sea level due to its 2,432 m (9,000 ft) mean elevation. This increases the maximum effective range of a high powered sniper rifle like Corporal Furlong used by ≈ 600 m (1968 ft).
> 
> The previous record was held by US Marine sniper Carlos Hathcock, achieved during the Vietnam War, at a distance of 2,250 meters.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sniper


----------



## Mikko1208 (Sep 19, 2007)

gdamadg said:


> Sounds just like more gear for a team to hump.



I agree.


----------



## Ravage (Sep 20, 2007)

I need to ask, how important is addjusting to the coriolis effect of the earth ? I mean the CheyTac guy told: 
"...your stationary target is actually moving at a thousand miles an hour...". 
How true is that ?


----------



## pardus (Oct 13, 2007)

How are they calculating the wind at the target?


----------



## 104TN (Oct 13, 2007)

There's actually a KESTREL unit that comes in the package. The readout is then input and accounted for. 

http://www.shadowspear.com/vb/showthread.php?t=4373&highlight=cheytac


----------



## pardus (Oct 13, 2007)

Yeah but thats at the shooter's end, do they just assume the wind is the same 2,500 yrds away?


----------



## 104TN (Oct 13, 2007)

Pretty much all you can do besides guestimate unless you have a wind indicator down range. That being said, my only rifle is a tricked out Rem. 700 that doesn't shoot NEAR that far (nor do I have the skills to if I wanted to).


----------



## pardus (Oct 13, 2007)

Yeah... thats what I figured. 

Nice looking rifle, would love a play.


----------



## pardus (Oct 13, 2007)

Thanks J


----------

